

SV Angel, Founder Collective put $850K In Customer Retention SaaS Custora - pospischil
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/05/sv-angel-founder-collective-and-others-put-850k-in-customer-retention-saas-custora/

======
jamesshamenski
Congrats!

I love these guys. Custora validated Campusfood's customer lifetime value.
Without this service to validate our internal data we probably wouldn't have
gotten as high an acquisition price from GrubHub.

Note: we also did CLV analysis using an outside accounting firm and it took
them 3 weeks to come up with pretty much the same number. But, it cost more
and gave us no actionable insight into our users.

~~~
cpierson
Thanks for the kind words!

CLV is a big part of our platform - we run a lot of analysis on the individual
customer level. We use probability modeling to calculate accurate CLV numbers,
and we do a lot individual-level analysis to detect when high-value customers
start fading away.

------
badclient
If Custora guys are here, it seems like when I submit the form, the form just
reloads. It's either not working or you're missing a confirmation msg.

Really want to give it a ride!

~~~
pospischil
Sorry about that -- things seem to be working over here, maybe a browser
issue?

Can you contact me directly at jon at custora? I'll make sure we received your
request, and figure out what's causing the issue.

------
JonLim
That's awesome news!

Learning about Custora just now - would it be a good fit for a SaaS business?

~~~
cpierson
We're working with a couple SaaS companies right now to get a feel for how to
best apply our platform in that setting. If you're interested in chatting
about your SaaS product, email us at info at custora - happy to chat!

------
PStamatiou
Grats guys! Can't wait to poke around.

